# 211 & 622 No Caller Id



## cato47 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a new 211 & 622 Dish receivers. The caller ID doesn't work. The Dish techs came to the house and they couldn't get it to work either. Anyone out there with this problem? What do we do now? The Dish tech said he had seen this problem alot and a new receiver never cured the problem.

Thanks 

Rick


----------



## Olevia37HD (Jul 12, 2006)

What phone service do you have?


----------



## cato47 (Jul 21, 2006)

Olevia:

I have EMBARK who just bought out Sprint.

Rick


----------



## Olevia37HD (Jul 12, 2006)

My bad I missed read your problem.
I guess your IRD call's out?


----------

